# Linux booten via XP bootmenu [opgelost]

## koenderoo

Misschien een rare plek om te vragen, maar hoe start ik Linux via het bootmenu (boot.ini) van Linux?

Kan ik volstaan met een opstartlijn zoals windows zelf?

Beetje background:

op de pc is Gentoo reeds 2x geinstalleerd (32 bit en 64 bit versie) die voorheen via Grub geboot werden samen met Windows. 

Na een herinstallatie van Windows XP is Grub uiteraard verdwenen uit de MBR. 

Om dat gezeur op de meest makkelijke manier op te lossen wil ik nu de reeds aanwezige wijze van de bootloader van Windows gebruiken om ook Linux op te kunnen starten, maar op internet zie ik allemaal werkwijzen die via Linux lopen en niet een simpele regel waarmee Linux aangeroepen kan worden.

Iemand ervaring/idee(en)?Last edited by koenderoo on Wed May 24, 2006 10:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlackEdder

Het is vrij ingewikkeld geloof ik, omdat windows linux niet direct kan booten, je moet dus een bootloader op de linux partitie installeren, zodat windows weer die bootloader kan loaden.

http://hacks.oreilly.com/pub/h/2337

----------

## koenderoo

Dit was de werkwijze die ik bedoelde en deze werkwijze was ik al een paar keer tegengekomen. 

Het is tot nu toe de enige die grub als voorbeeld neemt en daar ben ik je dan wel weer heel dankbaar voor. 

Waarschijnlijk kun je dan echt niet Linux starten zonder die bootloader. 

Een idee voor de programmeurs onder ons om een windows tool te bouwen om deze grub bootloader aan te maken zonder de hulp van Linux? 

Scheelt je weer een hoop gedoe, vooral omdat je nu via een knoppix ofzo Linux moet benaderen.

----------

## TrJ

Waarom niet ff booten van liveCD, chrooten en je mbr restoren?

Is toch veel makkelijker   :Shocked: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Je kan ook even een bootfloppy/cd maken, dan kan je naar linux booten met de cd/floppy erin, anders naar xp.

----------

## koenderoo

bootfloppy/cd optie al eens gebruikt. Prima systeem. mogelijk doe ik dat nu wel weer.

Ik had alleen gehoopt dat ik na mijn herinstallatie Linux zo weer kon benaderen. Helaas dus.

Klote windows!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Klote windows!  

 

Seconded  :Razz: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Je zou de smart bootmanager kunnen installeren vanaf windows, zou auto alles moeten detecteren

http://btmgr.webframe.org/

----------

## /carlito

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Je zou de smart bootmanager kunnen installeren vanaf windows, zou auto alles moeten detecteren
> 
> http://btmgr.webframe.org/

 

Dit ziet er een heel goede boot-manager uit! Alleen spijtig dat de universele boot-managers altijd weer een andere boot-manager moeten laden...

----------

## koenderoo

Volgens mij is dat laatste niet helmaal het geval. Lilo en Grub werken zonder tweede bootmanager en die bootmanager uit de link is volgens mij ook independent te maken.

----------

## /carlito

Lilo en Grub kunnen alleen linux starten, voor windows moet je die doorverwijzen naar de windows boot manager (os loader).

De universele boot managers kunnen ook enkel doorverwijzingen maken naar andere boot managers (os loaders)

 *Quote:*   

> But it's NOT an OS Loader; it's not a replacement for LILO or other OS Loaders. In other words, you must use LILO (or other similar programs) to boot Linux while using SmartBtmgr to give you an easy to use interface to Boot Multiple OSes

 

Bron

----------

## BlackEdder

Wat je kan doen is grub op de linux partitie installeren en dan dus sbm doorverwijzen naar grub. Op die manier kan je in ieder geval wel elke keer gewoon sbm herinstalleren vanaf windows.

----------

## koenderoo

Dat schiet toch ook niet echt op? Moet je twee bootmenu's door om Linux te starten. Werkt vervelend als je het mij vraagt. Tevens zou dit irritatie wekken bij mijn metgezel die bij het starten van de pc alleen Windows wil zien en geen apartigheden.

Ik zeg absoluut niet dat mijn methode zaligmakend is en ook verre van perfect, maar ik heb nu een bootfloppy voor Grub die de config van de harde schijf haalt (via de /boot partitie) zodat aanpassen van kernels een eitje blijft. Windows start zowieso zonder floppy en met floppy is het 1 van de opties.

Wanneer ik dus Linux of Windows wil hangt af van het gebruiken van die floppy en daarbij heb ik alleen bij gebruik van Linux "last" van een bootmenu.

----------

## BlackEdder

Je kan sbm (of grub) toch default na 1-2 seconden door laten booten naar windows.. Heeft niemand er last van.. Maar floppy werkt ook natuurlijk.

----------

## /carlito

Ik heb hier 2 HD's zitten. 

PATA 1 (80GB) bevat gentoo /boot + swap + gentoo / + /home + /opt  => MBR bevat GRUB

SATA 1 (120GB) bevat RedmondXP + movies (reiserfs) + een aantal chroot omgevingen => MBR bevat MS boot-loader

PC staat ingesteld om standaard PATA1 te booten. Indien ik toch in Redmond moet zijn, gebruik ik gewoon de boot manager van mijn moederbord.

----------

## koenderoo

Laten we het er maar op houden dat ieder zo zijn voorkeur heeft en dat bij iedereen wel een oplossing te bedenken is.

Wat betreft dat doorbooten na 2 seconden: staat al ingesteld op de floppy, zodat ik niet telkens gebeld wordt als ik de floppy ben vergeten te verwijderen. Voordat ze het nummer heeft ingetoetst start ie al door.   :Razz: 

Anyway. De reden waarom ik de thread ben gestart lijkt een beetje uit het zicht te zijn verloren. Die reden geef ik maar op.

Tenzij er nog iemand met een Jezus goed idee komt om linux toch vanuit de windows bootloader te laten starten met enkel een commando en niet door allerlei "kopieer dit en creeer bestand zus en zo" methodes.

----------

## hennep

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ik had alleen gehoopt dat ik na mijn herinstallatie Linux zo weer kon benaderen. Helaas dus.
> 
> Klote windows!  

 

Koenderoo,

Het kan dus wel met Klote windows.

Ik heb jaren geleden Gentoo gedraaid op een Dell laptop naast Klote Windows NT4

Nadat ik hetzelfde probleem als jij had, het verzieken van het linux menu door Klote Windows heb ik eerst eens diep gezucht, gekreund en gevloekt. Daarna vond ik ergens in een howto de oplossing. Na al die jaren kan ik niet meer precies vertellen wat ik moest doen om het te herstellen maar wat ik er nog wel van weet is:

Je kopieert de bootsector van de linuxpartitie in een bestand dat je opslaat in de Klote Windows opstart partitie

bv. met de naam: c:\gentoo.bin

Daarna pas je het Klote Windows boot menu aan, dat staat in een hidden file in c:\boot.ini Daarin laat je de menuoptie niet naar een partitie verwijzen maar naar dit bestandje.

Ik verwacht dat er sinds NT4 niet zoveel veranderd is, oftewel in XP is er alleen een ander plaatje boven gezet en de reclame slogans zijn een beetje opgepoetst.

Succes, met deze informatie zul je het wel draaiende krijgen

groet,

Hennie

----------

## hennep

Hierin staat e.e.a over deze wijze van starten: http://www.cise.ufl.edu/~ppadala/phd/ntboot.pdf

----------

## ruben

 *hennep wrote:*   

> Je kopieert de bootsector van de linuxpartitie in een bestand dat je opslaat in de Klote Windows opstart partitie
> 
> bv. met de naam: c:\gentoo.bin
> 
> Daarna pas je het Klote Windows boot menu aan, dat staat in een hidden file in c:\boot.ini Daarin laat je de menuoptie niet naar een partitie verwijzen maar naar dit bestandje.
> ...

 

Dit heb ik vroeger ook nog gedaan met windows 2000. Ik had die geconfigureerd om win95, win2k en linux te booten. Ik geloof dat je lilo gewoon moet laten installeren naar de root-partitie van je linux installatie. Dan kopieer je met dd de eerste 512 bytes van die partitie naar een file. Zoals hierboven vermeld, moet je dan die file op de "c:\" drive zetten en dat in die boot.ini file aanpassen. Maar da's wel een kloterij. Ik zou het niet doen. Veel simpeler om gewoon van een livecd te booten, de juiste partities te mounten en dan lilo te runnen. En toch zeker niet als je graag linux gebruikt, want als je een nieuwe kernel installeert, moet je dat dus opnieuw doen voor zover ik mij herinner.  Allez, het is meer werk om met dat fileke te zitten foefelen dat je moet maken dan dat je gewoon efkes van een livecd moet booten.

----------

## koenderoo

Waarom mensen toch nog steeds Lilo gebruiken snap ik echt niet.

Grub is dan toch gewoon tig keer handiger. Gewoon de kernels die wil kunnen booten toevoegen aan een config file en je kunt ze booten. Niet elke keer opnieuw installeren. Wat is nu het voordeel aan zoveel keer opnieuw moeten installeren? Als er iets niet goed staat kun je opnieuw beginnen!

Wat mij betreft schrappen ze het lilo project volledig en zetten ze de developers op Grub.

----------

## ruben

tja... ik heb nooit alle tralala rond de GRand Unified Bootloader gesnapt. En ik snap ook niet waarom mensen nu lilo afschieten. Waarom zou ik moeten overstappen op grub?

Lilo heeft voor mij al altijd gedaan wat het moest doen (sedert '97 denk ik), ik heb er nog nooit problemen mee gehad en ik weet hoe ik het moet configureren. Waarom zou ik dan overstappen op een andere boot manager?

Het feit dat ik lilo opnieuw moet runnen nadat ik een nieuwe kernel gecompileerd heb, stoort mij niet. Met een scriptje, laat je trouwens gewoon alles automatisch installeren, en dan is het even veel werk om lilo aan te passen als om grub aan te passen. Zijn er echte voordelen aan grub?

----------

## koenderoo

Ik vind het niet echt een goede redenom te zeggen: het heeft het toch altijd gedaan, waarom zou ik overstappen? Klinkt in mijn oren hetzelfde als: dat wasbord heeft het toch altijd goed gedaan? De was werd toch schoon? Waarom zou ik dan overstappen op zo'n nieuwerwetse wasmachine?   :Wink: 

Zonder gekheid: Grub heeft het voordeel dat die scriptjes etc. niet meer nodig bent. Jij hebt het dan volledig geautomatiseerd, een ander moet dat nog helemaal gaan doen en het aantal fouten wat daarmee gebeurd, daar kun je een forum mee vullen. Niet dat grub het zo heel makkelijk maakt. Daar zitten ook wel zaken in die raar overkomen en dan doel ik vooral op de aanduiding van de hd's.

Maar buiten dat vind ik persoonlijk grub beter dan lilo vanwege het niet opnieuw hoeven runnen van lilo waardoor tweaken een stuk sneller gaat.

----------

## Darkness

livecd

mount /dev/hdax (sdax) /mnt/gentoo  [je linux root partitie]

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

mount boot

grub-install

umount boot

exit

umount /mnt/gentoo

reboot

live cd eruit halen  :Razz: 

na x aantal keer gentoo te installeren zou je deze handeling wel kunnen dromen  :Razz: 

es zien wat we nou eigelijk doen:

Live cd -   :Cool: 

mount de linux schijf, die moeten we even gebruiken om grub-install te vinden

chroot naar ons geliefde os'je, zoiets zouden de docs zeggen: You are now in your new Gentoo operating system

boot mounten indien deze niet op de root schijf staat (staat wel in je etc/fstab handuuug)

grub-install even runnen om de mbr te fixen

boot un mounten indien nodig

exit chroot

root vaarwel zeggen met umount (al is dit niet eens nodig, je hebt geen files geschreven, laat de live cd het maar oplossen  :Razz: )

en rebooten die hap

----------

## koenderoo

Beetje mosterd na de maaltijd, niet?

Is deze kopie van het handboek mijn straf voor het niet aanpassen van het onderwerp met de [opgelost] toevoeging?

----------

## Q-collective

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Is deze kopie van het handboek mijn straf voor het niet aanpassen van het onderwerp met de [opgelost] toevoeging?

 

Yup  :Smile: 

----------

